# "επίνεια";



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2010)

Από τον Ταχυδρόμο του Σαββάτου:

Γκιόρ, Ογγγαρία
Το Γκιόρ βρίσκεται στα βορειοδυτικά της Ουγγαρίας, ακριβώς στη μέση της διαδρομής μεταξύ Βουδαπέστης και Βιέννης. Ένα από τα* "επίνεια" τ*ης πόλης είναι η τοπική ομάδα μπαλέτου, οι χορευτές της οποίας εικονίζονται εδώ στην πρεμιέρα της παράστασης μοντέρνου χορού "Οι Queen στο μπαλέτο".

Όσο κι αν έψαξα τη σχετική είδηση, δεν κατάφερα να βρω τι έχει μεταφράσει ως επίνειο ο δημοσιογράφος-μεταφραστής. Το γεγονός ότι το βάζει σε εισαγωγικά δείχνει ότι ούτε κι ο ίδιος πιστεύει ότι έχει θέση εδώ αυτή η λέξη:

 *επίνειο **:* χαρακτηρισμός πόλης ή γενικά οικισμού που διαθέτει λιμάνι, μέσο του οποίου ορισμένη πόλη, συνήθ. μεσόγεια, επικοινωνεί με τη θάλασσα: _O Πειραιάς αναπτύχθηκε ως _~_ της Aθήνας. _ [λόγ. < αρχ. _ἐπίνειον_]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2010)

Ίσως υπήρχε μια αναφορά στο μπαλέτο από το σημαντικό λιμάνι του Γκιόρ (Γκερ θα ήταν πιο κοντά στη σωστή προφορά, αλλά άντε πες το τώρα στον Μήτσο :)), όπου ενώνονται δύο μεγάλα ποτάμια (Δούναβης και Ράμπα/Ράαμπ) κι ένα μικρότερο, κάποιος δεν τόλμησε να το μεταφράσει σε λιμάνι (αφού η Ουγγαρία είναι, ως γνωστόν ;), ηπειρωτική χώρα) και βρήκε στο λεξικό του το «επίνειον»), κάπου κάτι κόπηκε ή μπερδεύτηκε και νάτο το ακατανόητο.

G-Word: *επίνειο *nn seaport, haven, harbour.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2010)

Πάντως, σύμφωνα μ' αυτή την ιστοσελίδα, το Győr προφέρεται όπως το Dior. Και μάλιστα, λένε "pronounced Dior", αλλά μάλλον εννοούν "όπως προφέρεται ο Ντιόρ", όχι "προφέρεται Ντιόρ".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2010)

Η βίκη δίνει: Győr (Hungarian pronunciation: [ˈɟøːr].

Επίσης: Hungarian pronunciation

Αλλά είπαμε, Γκιόρ...


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Καλημέρα. Οι κακοί άνθρωποι θα μπορούσαν να υποθέσουν ότι στο μυαλό του μεταφραστή το επίνειο είναι κάτι σαν το κύριο αξιοθέατο. Διαβάζοντας συνέχεια για το «_επίνειο της πόλης_», αυτή την εντύπωση έχει αποκομίσει.

Επειδή έντυπα σαν τον Ταχυδρόμο παίρνουν συχνά την ύλη τους από άλλα περιοδικά (για να έχουν και φωτογραφικό υλικό), το πιθανότερο είναι να μην υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο κείμενο στο διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 17, 2010)

Δεν ήθελα να γίνω κακός άνθρωπος και να το βάλω κατευθείαν στις γκάφες, γι' αυτό προσπάθησα να βρω κάποια δικαιολογία. Αλλά μάλλον η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο δημοσιογράφος νομίζει ότι επίνειο = αξιοθέατο.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2010)

Τα εισαγωγικά είναι τα εισαγωγικά που θα έβαζε στο _αξιοθέατο_, εννοώντας ότι ένας θίασος μπαλέτου δεν είναι το ίδιο με ένα μνημείο. Άντε να μην ανοίξω νήμα για την Ακρόπολη και γίνω πάλι πολύπλευρα κακός.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2010)

Στην πόλη που κατοικώ πάντως, ένα από τα αξιοθέατα είναι ο ανδριάντας ενός _επινείου ανδρός_ (κυριολεκτικά, αφού σάλταρε στα πλοία), του Κανάρη :




 
Όσο για το Győr, θυμάμαι τους ντόπιους (Γκιερίτες ή Γκιεραίους πριν από καμιά 20ριά χρόνια να το προφέρουν ανάμεσα σε Γκιόρ και Γκιέρ, σαν κλασικό τονισμένο γερμανικό *ο* με ούμλαουτ, αλλά ο Μήτσος αυτά τα σημαδάκια τα περνάει για σκουπίδια στην οθόνη ή για αστοχίες της γραφίδας.


----------



## psifio (Oct 17, 2010)

Πολύ κοντός δεν είναι ο καπετάνιος;


----------



## sarant (Oct 17, 2010)

Δαεμάνε, τι γυρεύει ένας Ψαριανός στα Τρίκαλα;


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2010)

sarant said:


> Δαεμάνε, τι γυρεύει ένας Ψαριανός στα Τρίκαλα;


 
Εδώ κυκλοφορεί η εξής ιστορία, αλλά χρόνια τώρα ξεχνώ να ρωτήσω μια γνωστή μου, αξιόπιστη πηγή για την πρόσφατη τοπική ιστορία, να την επιβεβαιώσει ή να την απορρίψει: 
Ο ορειχάλκινος Ανδριάντας του Κων/νου Κανάρη (1795-1877).
Φιλοτεχνήθηκε από τον γλύπτη Τριάντη. Στήθηκε στην όχθη του Ληθαίου προς ανάμνηση των εκδηλώσεων της Ναυτικής Εβδομάδας, που έγιναν στα Τρίκαλα το 1988.



psifio said:


> Πολύ κοντός δεν είναι ο καπετάνιος;


 
Ναι, πιο κοντός κι από μένα (μη γελάς· όταν πρωτοήρθα εδώ, στάθηκα δίπλα του). 
Μα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα με τους κοντούς; 
Κανόνισε την πορεία σου, μη σε τρομοκρατήσω κι εσένα. Είπαμε, εδώ είμαστε αυταρχικοί, πατερναλιστές και αγενείς. Πάμε όξω, ρε, αν σου βαστάει! ;)

Short people - Randy Newman​


----------



## psifio (Oct 17, 2010)

Θες να πάμε έξω να λογαριαστούμε σαν άντρες; 
Κανένα πρόβλημα δεν έχω (με τι προσόντα εξάλλου, το μπόι μου ή την ομορφιά μου;), αλλά βρε αδερφέ, όταν ακούς αδριάντα περιμένεις να δεις ένα άλφα ύψος, όχι έναν ζουμπά σαν κομοδίνο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2010)

*Σαν* άντρες; Στην περίπτωσή μου, φρονώ ότι ταιριάζει πιο πολύ το "ως άντρες". 
Αλλά βέβαια, οι κυρίες προηγούνται, άρα χαλάλι σου το "σαν".

Καλά τα λες, επομένως όταν έρθεις, θα παρακάμψουμε τον επίνειο Κανάρη. Ακριβώς από πίσω του, έστησαν πάνω σε μια καινούργια πεζογέφυρα (σκεϊτμπορντογέφυρα, καλύτερα, αφού οι πεζοί πάνε από την παλιά γιατί στην καινούργια κάνουν σόου οι πιτσιρικάδες με τα σκέιτμπορντ) τον _επιποτάμιο_ Ασκληπιό, ένα θεριό δυόμισι μέτρα. Άντρακλας, σου λέω, ιδίως άμα τον δεις προφίλ! ;)


----------



## Porkcastle (Oct 17, 2010)

Ξύλο, ξύλο! Φέρτε τα ποπκόρν και να πέφτουν τα στοιχήματα!


----------



## psifio (Oct 17, 2010)

Να σε ακούσω πάνω στον καυγά και τον αχό της μάχης, εκεί που 'χεις σηκώσει τα μανίκια κι έχεις πιάσει τον άλλο απ' το γιακά να λες "πάμε έξω να λογαριαστούμε ως άντρες" και μετά να πεθάνω!


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2010)

Αυτά πρέπει να τα πούμε στους ωςσανομανείς.
Επιπλέον, σε τέτοια περίσταση, αυτός πρέπει να πεθάνει, όχι εσύ στο άνθος της ηλικίας σου! :)
Άσε που δεν τα συνηθίζω κάτι τέτοια. Τη μία και μοναδική φορά που δεν κατάφερα να συγκρατηθώ, τον άρπαξα απ' το λαιμό, όχι απ' το γιακά, χωρίς λόγια και όχι έξω, ατάκα κι επιτόπου! Ακόμα το μετανιώνω όμως, κι ας του άξιζε του σκίνχεντ...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 18, 2010)

Εγώ τώρα αν ρίξω λεμόνι στην οθόνη για να διαβάσω τι γράφετε με την αόρατη γραφή θα μου πάθει τίποτα η οθόνη λέτε; χιχιχιχι


----------

